# What is your hedgehogs name?



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

In about a week I will be bringing home my second hedgehog, a sweet little girl. She has dark gray quills and a dark mask on her face. My current hedgehog is named Tillicent or Tilly for short. I have a list of names I am considering for my new little girl but would love any suggestions. Also, I would love to know what other members have named their hedgies.

My current top picks:

Henriette (Etta for short)
Edie
Tessie
Lettie
Agnes
Hattie
Mable
Idabelle
Greta
Petunia


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I like petunia. I have two boys named Oliver and Moose.


----------



## JellyChuu (May 9, 2015)

I like Tessie and Mabel. My hedgie's name is a little funny, it's Sir Louis Felipe Edwards the first


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

The 3 I have are Wendy and Casper ( my rescued ones) and Luna


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Ours is Fitzgerald (Fitz for short). He's named after F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

I love the name. It's really cute and kind of fun to say. Tilly's actual name is Tillicent Ruth but my students shortened it to Miss Tilly. Tilly takes occasional trips to my Kindergarten classroom.


----------



## totesmagotes (May 3, 2015)

I like Mabel as well. My guy is Dibbly and if I were to get a female I would name her Kiwi because they're round and fuzzy... or, well, spiky..


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

I like Mabel alot My hedgies name is Nyla


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Out of your list I like Tessie. My little girl is Nico.


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seems like Tessie and Mabel are the top picks so far. I have been leaning towards Tessie myself. Tilly and Tessie seem to go well together. Thanks for all the comments so far. I love reading the names everyone has chosen for their hedgies.


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

I like Tessie and Mabel best as well. My hedgehog's name is Moki


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I LOVE the name Tessie-- it was my roommates' cat's name and it sounds really cute when you call it out! 

My girl is named Cha-Cha, and my toothless boy is Gummy Bear. I almost named my girl Cannoli because I thought she resembled one so much! I like Clover and Stickers for hedgie names too.


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Tikkilink, your hedgies are adorable. Love the names. Especially Gummy Bear!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

His name is Taco


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha, thank you!


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

I like Mable! I have a little boy named Echo.


----------



## robles (May 12, 2015)

I like Mabel as well.


----------



## jodielol (Apr 3, 2015)

I like Tessie, my little boy is called Winston


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

I like Tessie or Lettie! My hedgehog's name is Pippy, but I always just call her Pip!


----------



## shrubhog (Dec 20, 2013)

I like Tessie and Mabel.
My boy is Bramble, but sometimes I call him Bambi.


----------



## Hedgie224 (May 24, 2015)

I like Edie, Mabel, and Tessie. My baby boys name is Sherlock!!!


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I like Tessie  mine are Charming maleficent bell and Nash I did have another named lilly but I re-homed her.


----------



## mikuthehedgie (May 31, 2015)

i really like mabel. my new hedgie is going to be named miku
good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, I am happy to report that I finally picked up my sweet little hedgie today. Thanks for the help with choosing a name. I have decided on naming her Tessie. The name just seems to fit her. Oh, and she is so little. I had forgotten how tiny they are when they are young. She is about 3 months old now.

I'll try my best to post some pictures to my album as soon as I can.


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Terefercia (Dec 3, 2014)

My hedgie is named Robb  And not just any Robb, but from the GoT's Stark family.
His breeders named whole family after Starks, which is suitable, as we live in the north (of Poland). 
We liked the idea and it stayed that way ^^


----------



## Fraido (Jun 1, 2015)

My girl's name is Dilly Hedgigan Prickles.


----------



## crimewav3 (Dec 29, 2014)

My boy is Peaches  I love petunia, that was my first pick for a girl!


----------

